# The one post I never wanted to make



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well as hard as this is to admit, table saw 1, jerry 0. 15 stitches and see the ortho guy next week. wasn’t trying to take a chance, or short cut safety (but I did), didn't feel tired, or in a hurry just reached for the push pad and must not have lifted my hand enough and it got me. Dad always said keep the blade 1/8 or 1/4" out of the wood. I could have lost a lot more. So how was your day?

It broke the ring finger at the first knuckle. What is strange is that the middle finger was only scratched. 

The foolish thing is I had taken the advice of a friend and seasoned woodworker and had the blade guard off. I do not fault him; at 65 I can make my own decisions. I would suggest to all or any of my friends, be careful with how you might council someone. Safety rules are nearly always written in blood. The problem here was not and is not my friend, I am the only one who is to blame.

I am learning several valuable lessons here and with your permission i will share them with my friends on the forum. You are never a failure till you blame your mistakes on other people. Take ownership of your failures, you can change yourself but not others. Never compromise your convictions, if you know something to be right stand your ground, the fingers you save may be your own. When in doubt error on the side of safety.

I must excuse myself and get ready for church, I teach a class on Wednesday evenings. I will continue later. Thanks’ to so many of you that will support me to recovery. I want to get in there already!!!:dance3::dance3:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

So sorry to hear that, Jerry. That's really too bad. I'm glad it wasn't worse. 
It got me, too. My first and second fingers on the right hand. Cut 1/16 off the tops of the fingers from the nail past the 2nd knuckle.
Hand surgeons are a blessing!
Gene


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jerry,

Sorry for your injury. I hope that you are the last in the long line of incidents we have had this past month or so. Keep your spirits up, and remember that it could have been much worse. I am in constant amazement as to how fast my hand has been healing. Hopefully the same will continue for you!

Our prayers are for a speedy recovery,


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Jerry and thanks for making this post as we discussed on the phone. It may just help someone from making the same mistakes when we take the time to share our own with others.

I'll keep you in my prayers buddy and hope the healing process is swift and complete. If you need anything, you know where to find me.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Jerry sorry to hear this. I have to admit though I don't have my guard on my saw. But I would not recommend this to anyone that is my own personal preference. And if it happens to me like you won't have anyone to blame but myself. I'll put you on the ever growing prayer list for a speedy recovery.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

I am saddened by this post, but glad to hear you are OK. I will lift you up in prayer for sure.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear this Jerry. I will say a prayer for you right now that you recover fast. Ok did it.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

So sorry, Jerry. I too will keep you in prayer. I know how it is, I crushed and lost the tip of my left thumb where I work at about 11 years ago. Healed ok but is a constant reminder of what can happen.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

My prayers are with you for a speedy recovery, Jerry.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry you know I wish you a speedy and full recovery. Don't beat yourself up too much, table saw accidents have happened with the guard on. I know a lot of us, myself included, remove it. And I have a great fear of my table saw after experiencing a couple of kick backs. I have been using the G-R-R-Ripper for the last month or so and it does make me feel a bit safer about using the saw with the guard off. But nothing is fool proof. 
Thanks for posting and for reminding us all that it only takes a blink to change everything. Let yourself heal, inside and out.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Jerry, all the best for a speedy and full recovery.

Thanks for taking the time to share this with us. It certainly serves to remind us all to be extra vigilant.

James


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Deb thank you for the reminder. What is done is done and we move on from here. I will heal with a reminder of lessons learned. I am a blessed man wih my family, at home, at church and now on this forum. thanks to all


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Jerry, I am sorry to hear of your accident, but will add you to my daily prayers. I am glad to hear you lost no digits, and wish you a total recovery.


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

sorry about your accident Jerry,speedy recovery i'm another guilty one not having my guard on. we always feel it want happen to us,but this shows how wrong we can be.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

HI Jerry,
I, too, am so sorry for your accident. I hope that you can heal well enough to do all the things you want to do. 
~Julie~


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Julie said:


> HI Jerry,
> I, too, am so sorry for your accident. I hope that you can heal well enough to do all the things you want to do.
> ~Julie~


Thank you my plan is to do just that.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

2 reported accidents in a week, hope you both recover. I have been thinking of you as I saw and route all week. Guard off on the bench saw, no pushstick, I hardly ever wear googles. Holding 2 short pieces of nylon block over the router table, one with a deep 1" plus cut. Tonight I was safely routing with the nylon in the vice and a polycarb template hot melt glued to it, and wearing goggles.
I have had 3 throat ops, eating dust for 40 years, lots of ebony and exotics. I lost the top of my left thumb, nailing into plywood, building a sofa bed. I later lost the top of my right thumb, chamfering a 5" length of timber on the planer. We all have accidents. An oak bowl I was turning exploded and sliced my thigh open. A horizontal grinder exploded and put a parting in my scalp. If you can limp away from these things, you are doing OK. I used to have a serious accident every 2 years. There is less of me now, and I do a lot of paper folding, the paper cuts really hurt!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I never did this before and I don't feel so good!!! (punch line from a joke)


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

God speed on your healing Jerry.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I just reread Doug's report on his injury. He is spot on regarding how quickly this can happen. I have sat and tried to figure out what the heck happened?? Try as I might I just cannot piece it all together and that is how it happened, if I cannot remember how it is because I was distracted by something else. I lost my concentration my focus was not on the business at hand (no pun intended) thus this injury. All of you know how not to let this happen to yourselves, but I will bet you that by tomorrow some one will be posting somewhere this same story. Let's be sure it is not here.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

From one old SOB to a norther ,at some time we must stop driving the car/truck and stop using sharp tools, it's sad but it comes to all in time.....

Once the concentration slips it maybe time..to stay away from power tools..I'm not saying it's your time but maybe..

Checkers maybe the thing for you and me down the road..

My brother was 76 when he started to have accidents in the shop,1st.way was a bad table saw accident and then a bad band saw accident and then a table mounted sanding accident, but I couldn't get he out behind the steering wheel at 76 ,,he scarred the hell out of me when I was with him going down the road.. 

=======







xplorx4 said:


> I just reread Doug's report on his injury. He is spot on regarding how quickly this can happen. I have sat and tried to figure out what the heck happened?? Try as I might I just cannot piece it all together and that is how it happened, if I cannot remember how it is because I was distracted by something else. I lost my concentration my focus was not on the business at hand (no pun intended) thus this injury. All of you know how not to let this happen to yourselves, but I will bet you that by tomorrow some one will be posting somewhere this same story. Let's be sure it is not here.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is a reasonable suggestion and certainly one to be thought through and I will give it merit as I will have ample time to do so. To make that decision either way would not at this time be advisable, right now I am learning to type one handed,(that’s a joke). The reason I believe I lost concentration is due to lack of restful sleep for the last several months. I, for some reason, have had difficulty sleeping for more than a few hours at a time and have caught myself falling asleep at the drop of a hat, eating, talking to someone, just sitting here typing. We are looking into the reason for that even as I type.

For now I will respond to your suggestion as “duly noted” and let it go at that.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Jerry,

It would not be good to fall asleep at the helm of a power tool 

Be careful buddy!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I found this artcle on SawStop inventor Stephen Gass. What's interesting is how the power tool companies RESISTED putting this technology in motion.
He Took On the Whole Power-Tool Industry, Gizmos and Gadgets Article - Inc. Article

Jerry you are certainly not alone. Here are some interesting statistics.

Power Tool Injuries
Occurance:
•About 125,000 serious injuries due to power tools occur annually
•90% of the injuries are lacerations and similar type injuries
•Around 32,000 table-saw related injuries occur every year 
Common Causes:
•Inattatention through repetition
•Unexpected event
•Inexperience or overconfidence 
Safety:
•Choose correct tool for the job
•Keep work areas around power tools organized 
•Wear eye, hearing, and respiratory protection when warranted
•Keep first aid kit and telephone with emergency numbers near work areas


We are all one blink away from injury.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Jerry I am sorry to hear about your accident and I hope you recover quickly and have no deficits which will affect your wood working.

We all have had close calls Jerry including myself and it was due to being tired and trying to get one last thing cut before I called it the night. I almost cut my thumb off but luckily I did not. I now have deep scar tissue on my left thumb which affects me grabbing things in cold weather. 

We all need to reassess from time to time when it is time to call it quits for the night and be aware the project still will be waiting after a good night sleep. After having worked shift work for the past 24 years I can attest to the sleep problems. But by no means would I suggest to you or anyone else to hang it up in the shop after one accident. What I would suggest to a dear old friend apposed to a "SOB" is to take it a bit slower I for one am guilty of trying to rush a project to get it completed.

P.S.

You may be on in years friend but your still young at heart and thats where it matters the most IMHO!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

HI Jerry,

I wish you a speedy recovery. I know this may sound like an old cliche but, accidents do happen. No matter how safe or how many precautions one takes, sometimes, it just happens. Some can't be explained, others, happen for a reason. I too don't keep my guard mounted on my TS. The reasons for not having mine mounted are equal to those for it to be mounted. 

Deb,
They still resist because of the cost. Yes, I know one can't put a price of safety but, in today's economy, are you going to find a SS TS in you're average home shop? Doubtful. It boils down to money. It is a nice saw, I'd love to have one but.....


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Ken anything that is "unique" or only distributed by one manufacturer is going to be expensive. The problem with the SawStop is the liability situations it creates. If it doesn't work who is responsible? Lawsuits in the US are out of control. Can you sue a table saw manufacturer if you remove the guard and get hurt by claiming that they made the guard removeable in the first place? I would bet someone has tried. 
Every tool or machine comes with some type of built in "safety". As I pointed out earlier accidents happen even when all the safety equipment is in place. It's not always operator error. Bad wood or materials, a defective blade, things we can't always see. 
I have no doubt that one day a SawStop saw will fail and someone will get hurt. I am sure the lawsuit that follows will ruin the company. But I sure hope that there are people like Stephen Gass who will continue to TRY to build safer equipment. Everytime a SawStop saw PREVENTS an accident those current statistics will drop. And hopefully as demand for this type of equipment increases and large manufacturers get on the wagon, the prices of these types of tools will become affordable to the DIYer and home workshop owners. We've already seen the SawStop company start to manufacture more affordable models, yet they keep the quality high so it's still a premium price for a premium saw.
No matter what the safety factor of a tool, we still need to remain vigilant in checking our set-ups, making sure we are doing everything right and keeping focus on the task. Anything less is asking for disaster. I've had my share of "close calls". I hope they are never more then that and I heed those warnings. A certain amount of fear and respect for the danger of tools is something we should never lose.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Very well stated Deb!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Ken anything that is "unique" or only distributed by one manufacturer is going to be expensive. The problem with the SawStop is the liability situations it creates. If it doesn't work who is responsible? Lawsuits in the US are out of control. Can you sue a table saw manufacturer if you remove the guard and get hurt by claiming that they made the guard removeable in the first place? I would bet someone has tried.
> Every tool or machine comes with some type of built in "safety". As I pointed out earlier accidents happen even when all the safety equipment is in place. It's not always operator error. Bad wood or materials, a defective blade, things we can't always see.
> I have no doubt that one day a SawStop saw will fail and someone will get hurt. I am sure the lawsuit that follows will ruin the company. But I sure hope that there are people like Stephen Gass who will continue to TRY to build safer equipment. Everytime a SawStop saw PREVENTS an accident those current statistics will drop. And hopefully as demand for this type of equipment increases and large manufacturers get on the wagon, the prices of these types of tools will become affordable to the DIYer and home workshop owners. We've already seen the SawStop company start to manufacture more affordable models, yet they keep the quality high so it's still a premium price for a premium saw.
> No matter what the safety factor of a tool, we still need to remain vigilant in checking our set-ups, making sure we are doing everything right and keeping focus on the task. Anything less is asking for disaster. I've had my share of "close calls". I hope they are never more then that and I heed those warnings. A certain amount of fear and respect for the danger of tools is something we should never lose.


Well said you make a good point and wow with sound reasoning like that you should be a law maker Deb. Then again it might conflict with our current law makers rational.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yesterday went in the shop, put the grard back on and finished cutting the piece I got hurt on. There is something to getting up and getting back on that horse. At least for me.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Atta boy, Jerry! I know that must not have been easy, but now you are one step closer to healing.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Way to go Jerry! Glad to hear the guard is back on the saw! 
As someone once said:
Feel the fear and do it anyway!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WAY-TO-GO Jerry!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

SLow and steady wins the race Jerry keep at it. Takes a lot of courage to face your fears and by doing so you are in fact helping to alleviate them.

I almost drwon as a kid in open water during a family camping trip. My Dad dove in and saved me from drwoning. Every since then I have a phobia ofr open water. 

I knew I could not live my life in fear so I decided to do a trialthlon and had to swin in a lake. I was frighten and a little timid but I manage to overcome my fear and now I am happy to take a swin in a lake provided there is no ice on the water 

P.S.

We got 6 cm of snow and it was -8 last night.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

So did you go out to the shop turn up the heat and watch it snow? I think I would have!!





TRN_Diesel said:


> SLow and steady wins the race Jerry keep at it. Takes a lot of courage to face your fears and by doing so you are in fact helping to alleviate them.
> 
> I almost drwon as a kid in open water during a family camping trip. My Dad dove in and saved me from drwoning. Every since then I have a phobia ofr open water.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great job, Jerry.. and just think: that first after-cut *was* the hardest cut you will ever make. It's now in the past and it's all good-going from here!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> We got 6 cm of snow and it was -8 last night.


Boy Dan... I'm sure glad I don't live in *that* cold country. It was a minimum of +6C (+42F) last night, clear and no snow. Ya know, if you want to get out of all that cold and snow, you'll have to come North and visit Anchorage! <g>


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Doc said it looked good all things considered. Surgery Monday they will reattach the tendon and maybe the nerve, both would be nice. He did say no shop until after physical therapy, so it will have to be a planning time I guess.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Sounds like "hopeful" news Jerry. Will keep my fingers crossed for you and in my prayers as well.


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

Scary story, but an all-too common one. I'm a trauma surgeon, and I see power tool accidents about once a month. Most recent was a young guy who sawed through 4 of his fingers with a table saw. No blade guard. The one before that crushed 4 of his fingers with a vise. Before that was a bench grinder which fragmented and sent shrapnel deep into a guy's thighs.

That being said, I don't have a blade guard on my table saw either. I use my crosscut sled and panel cutter so often, taking the guard off and replacing it would be too time consuming. The counter argument there is, of course, how can you put a price on your fingers? 

Basically, it's like speeding - you know you're doing the wrong thing, but you try to be as careful as you can while you're doing it and hope you don't get caught.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Good news Jerry I am sure you will be fine with the therapy both physical and mental.

As for using your time to plan why not try playing with Google Sketchup to help you plan your next project. Lots of videos now on the web to help you along the steep learning curve in the begining.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Good news Jerry I am sure you will be fine with the therapy both physical and mental.
> 
> As for using your time to plan why not try playing with Google Sketchup to help you plan your next project. Lots of videos now on the web to help you along the steep learning curve in the begining.


I have tried playing with that, do they have some kind of online help? I get frustrated really quickly.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Try this out for starters Jerry. 

Remember small steps first till you get the hang of it.

YouTube - SketchUpVideo's Channel


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Patience is the biggest obstacle.... at least in my case.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Jerry, It happens so fast, that you have to put together what happened so quick. I'll keep you in my prayers, Wishing you well. I hope that your tendon and feeling do well. This happened on Wednesday ? I must have looked over it, Sorry ,


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

dutchman 46 said:


> Sorry to hear that Jerry, It happens so fast, that you have to put together what happened so quick. I'll keep you in my prayers, Wishing you well. I hope that your tendon and feeling do well. This happened on Wednesday ? I must have looked over it, Sorry ,


Actually Wendsday two weeks tomorrow. Boy time sure flys when your havingf fun!!:haha::haha:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jerry,

i wish you the best on whatever procedures your doctor and you decide on. i will keep you on the top of my get well list!

Jerry, as an over the hill old timer, id forget about the sketchup. you and i both know lots of us old timers are intelligent enough to build a box without an idiotic computer telling us how.

there are lots of people that cant and thats why they invented sketchup


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

levon said:


> hi Jerry,
> 
> i wish you the best on whatever procedures your doctor and you decide on. i will keep you on the top of my get well list!
> 
> ...



Levon,

Good to see your sense of humor is still alive and well :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Bob

it is funny, but so very factual!!!


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Jerry, I'm with Levon on the Sketchup or any other cad program, I can do better myself with pencil and paper and an architect ruler. Now if I had a monitor that has a screen as big as a 50" tv and time to practice, I might try, I like to do my practicing in the shop on real wood not sheet pulp. I'm working on some spider boxes for Halloween, hope to get about a dozen done for the weekend. Post pics later.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Wishing you all the best Jerry! Hope it's all good news from the docs!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm with you and Lavon, but I am going to give it a shot. I mean it's not like I won’t have time to try!!! They say "you can't teach old dogs new tricks". Well this "old dog" loves to learn new tricks!! If I didn't I wouldn't be here and I wouldn't be in my shop that's for sure!! I think the main reason I have never learned to use any of the CAD stuff is it was faster to draw by hand then to learn CAD. I think once a person learns these things it's the old "one more arrow in the old quiver" thing. We'll see how it goes, maybe I should report if I finally "get it" and how long it takes me to "get it"!! 

Lavon good to see you back and I trust your time away was profitable to you. We may not always agree, but as with others, you will always be my friend---good to see you back.




RStaron said:


> Jerry, I'm with Levon on the Sketchup or any other cad program, I can do better myself with pencil and paper and an architect ruler. Now if I had a monitor that has a screen as big as a 50" tv and time to practice, I might try, I like to do my practicing in the shop on real wood not sheet pulp. I'm working on some spider boxes for Halloween, hope to get about a dozen done for the weekend. Post pics later.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry I know computer hardware in and out. I am competent at most computer programs but there are a couple I have struggled with, one being SAP which we are forced to use at work for ordering parts, another being Visual Basic which I have been trying to teach myself for 15 years, and ANY CAD program you can think of. However after doing a number of the tutorials, and getting Google Sketch Up for Dummies I am finally getting the hang of Sketch Up. It is MUCH easier to use them any other CAD program. I highly recommend using the tutorials on the Google site or You Tube and even getting the book I mentioned. There is a learning curve but it is not as steep as some other programs I've tried. 
I do not have Sketch Up mastered by any means but I am able now to do simple drawings of things I'd like to build. The spouse is working midnights now so I don't have as much shop time as I would like (have to keep the noise down), so I am getting a little practice time in with Sketch Up. It's well worth the effort.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Jerry I know computer hardware in and out. I am competent at most computer programs but there are a couple I have struggled with, one being SAP which we are forced to use at work for ordering parts, another being Visual Basic which I have been trying to teach myself for 15 years, and ANY CAD program you can think of. However after doing a number of the tutorials, and getting Google Sketch Up for Dummies I am finally getting the hang of Sketch Up. It is MUCH easier to use them any other CAD program. I highly recommend using the tutorials on the Google site or You Tube and even getting the book I mentioned. There is a learning curve but it is not as steep as some other programs I've tried.
> I do not have Sketch Up mastered by any means but I am able now to do simple drawings of things I'd like to build. The spouse is working midnights now so I don't have as much shop time as I would like (have to keep the noise down), so I am getting a little practice time in with Sketch Up. It's well worth the effort.


The nice advantage of Sketchup is it allows you rto design things in proportion and thus allows you to see how it will look.

The other added benefit is the tape measure tool. You can draw something to a certain size and then you can use the tape measure tool to figure out the dimension.

I understand where Jerry is coming from on the learning curve and like you Debbie I have taken time to get a btter understanding of the in and outs of sketchup but by no means would I say I have mastered it.

The key is not to fold like a cheap lawn chair underneath Rita McNeil when the going gets tough but rather to rise to the challenge and learn a "new trick"......WOOF!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

rofl

sketchup-a new trick

Dan i admire anyone who can use it or who wants to try.
im just not interested in design technology or "new tricks"
i will let the woofs do the tricks lol.

im more of an oldtimer that can pretty much figure out what he wants to build and then build it. but kudos to those that want to.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> im more of an oldtimer that can pretty much figure out what he wants to build and then build it.


Levon I hope I develop THAT skill someday


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello Deb

i didnt say it was anything complicated that i did. im pretty simple and basic. anything i can figure out anyone else can.

but it has served me well for nearly 60 years now.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

I have found sketchup to be invaluable when doing my own designs. I used it for my router table build and on the current project...a wine service. This site helped to get me going, perhaps it will help some of you climbing that learning curve.
Sketchup for Woodworkers - Tutorials


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Frank

i saw that quite a while back. i actually learned to do some of it by going over and over it. the problems with this site as well as other sites is they are all complicated and if you aren't careful, you get bored with the video and quit paying attention. then when you try the next step you get it wrong.

i agree its a nice program, but one im not interested in at the present. 

soon another program will come out that is better and less complicated and so on it goes.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

"The key is not to fold like a cheap lawn chair underneath Rita McNeil when the going gets tough but rather to rise to the challenge and learn a "new trick"......WOOF!"

I like that Dan, the folding part part that us. Well all I know is for better than two weeks I will have time to learn to type with one hand and one finger, so sketch-up here I come--I am sure it;s terrified:haha::haha:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jerry

maybe you can teach a course on sketchup after you get it down. i could use the help.
have you started? let me know if you find a tutorial that is really interesting. thats been my problem, the tutorials put me to sleep. they have very inexpensive graphics.
let me know which tutorials you are using. i checked out dans tutorial, but it seems very poor also. maybe we just need better tutorials.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

levon said:


> hi Jerry
> 
> maybe you can teach a course on sketchup after you get it down. i could use the help.
> have you started? let me know if you find a tutorial that is really interesting. thats been my problem, the tutorials put me to sleep. they have very inexpensive graphics.
> let me know which tutorials you are using. i checked out dans tutorial, but it seems very poor also. maybe we just need better tutorials.


Haven't started yet, I am hoping to finish two of the stands before Monday. I will let you know what I find and where.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

levon said:


> rofl
> 
> sketchup-a new trick
> 
> ...


LOL ya I hera ya but come one Levon I know if you dig deep down your going at least try if not at least share your bone with me


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well I am officially on the bench!! Seems when I start doing much, the hand swells causing the ring to cutoff circulation resulting in the ring finger getting cold and turning blue. The doc will take it off the ring one way or another on Monday. Of course after surgery I won't be permitted to do anything for better than two weeks, that is well into November!

Maybe after the first of the year I'll get something done!!! 

I have decided to go ahead with pics, this is after two weeks of healing. Even today they look much better and the feeling is coming back in all but the ring finger. I lost about 1/3 of the index finger nail. You may note that the middle finger is almost unscathed. 
I will have a constant reminder of how quickly things can change in one's life. What saved my fingers from going into the dust catcher is the blade was low. My blade will always be low and guard will be on, you can bank on that!!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

YEEOW!



Looks like you still have a ways to go Jerry. Patience will be the order of the day.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Jerry, All things considered I think you are blessed to still have fingers. That may sound harsh, but it could have been worse, as I am sure you know better than I. I am praying for your recovery and will continue to do so. As Grumpa says, be patient and let the healing take place...maybe a good time to pursue other interests...maybe take some time to read some good books? The projects will keep and we will be here when you are ready, my friend!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Geez Jerry that's pretty severe. You really need to give yourself some time to heal. Your hands are precious and they deserve the best care you can give them, and right now that's time. Once again thank you for posting the pictures as a reminder to us all. 
That ring needs to come off, it can always be repaired by a good jeweller and it doesn't cost much. Keep your hand elevated to help reduce the swelling. A sling might be a good idea to help remind you to LET IT REST! and to keep it elevated above your heart. 
++1 to Frank and Bob's posts. Take it easy for a while. Everything will wait till your healed.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Jerry,

Time and patience is the key to the healing process.  I wish you a speedy and healthy recovery my friend.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Jerry it could be worse in the sense you have no fingers so once again look at the postive.

Try soaking your hand in a bucket of ice water to reduce the swelling and make sure the hand is elevated as you soak it and maybe the swelling will come down enough to reduce the swelling to enable you to take the ring off.

My wife never understood why I do not wear my ring while I am in the shop or at work. It presents a hazard for being got on things and then cutting off circulaiton in the event of swelling.

It has been said before by others but rest and let this heal and then start back slowly.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Jerry, I'm sure the Doc told you not to not let your wounds to get infected, as this can be serious. When I crushed my thumb tip the Doc told me if it got infection in the bone he would have to cut it off at the knuckle. I guess it was because I got part of the bone also. I was off of work and couldn't do anything for three months. It will be good to let it heal as long as it takes. You will know when you are doing to much and keep you're fingers clean.And yes you are lucky you still have all your fingers, maybe not some feeling but all of your fingers will be there.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you for your encouragement. It will have all the time it needs to heal, no one around here will me do otherwise!!!.Ron I am the master of infections. It was 3 years ago 10/11/2006 I fell on a job site and totally destroyed my left rotator cuff. Short story is 16 months and 9 surgeries later it finally closed up. This included 110hyperberic treatments and 30+weeks of IV antibiotics, two pic lines and a grogshon catheter. Ya I know about infections and you can believe me when I say I will pass on that.

I hope by placing the picks anouther might take shop safety even more seriously.





RStaron said:


> Hi Jerry, I'm sure the Doc told you not to not let your wounds to get infected, as this can be serious. When I crushed my thumb tip the Doc told me if it got infection in the bone he would have to cut it off at the knuckle. I guess it was because I got part of the bone also. I was off of work and couldn't do anything for three months. It will be good to let it heal as long as it takes. You will know when you are doing to much and keep you're fingers clean.And yes you are lucky you still have all your fingers, maybe not some feeling but all of your fingers will be there.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll tell you with all the pics and post of accidents on the forum just before yours and yours I didn't work too much in the shop using the saw or router for over a week, didn't want to post more of the same. I for one have taken a more serious approach to working with said tools.I do know that I'll be planning on building a new and better router table later this winter, I have been wanting to do that for awhile now. With using the router more now I feel it is time to do so. The one I have now was a fast and easy way to start and it does what I needed. But it's time to upgrade and build some bit storage, better start stop switch, speed control and fence system and easier bit changing.I like some of the tables I've seen here and would use some of the ideas on mine. I am so glad I found this forum and am glad to be a part of it. Jerry you will be in my prayers for a successful operation and speedy full recovery

Ron


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on Safety... including tonight in the shop!

My prayers continue with you as you go through your healing, my friend.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

This may sound stupid, but if my accident will in any way help someone to be just a little more cautious than that will be good. I know now that it is easy to talk safety and another thing to walk safety. I thought I was but now I see that so many times I acted foolishly. I will plan what I need to do in a safer way and then do it.




RStaron said:


> I'll tell you with all the pics and post of accidents on the forum just before yours and yours I didn't work too much in the shop using the saw or router for over a week, didn't want to post more of the same. I for one have taken a more serious approach to working with said tools.I do know that I'll be planning on building a new and better router table later this winter, I have been wanting to do that for awhile now. With using the router more now I feel it is time to do so. The one I have now was a fast and easy way to start and it does what I needed. But it's time to upgrade and build some bit storage, better start stop switch, speed control and fence system and easier bit changing.I like some of the tables I've seen here and would use some of the ideas on mine. I am so glad I found this forum and am glad to be a part of it. Jerry you will be in my prayers for a successful operation and speedy full recovery
> 
> Ron


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Jerry,

At my current employer, they're sticklers for safety. They have posted in multiple areas of the proper procedure of how something should be done. Perhaps, maybe making something similar in your shop? 

When I first got my "SuperShop" mult-tool, it came with a video that covers safety. They call the procedure "the circle of safety". You basically start at one point on the machine, and basically follow a circle around that machine/project material, etc. You will end up where you started, then an only then will you truly know that it's safe to continue with the operation/procedure. When done, the same procedure is followed, power off, bit/blade lowered, guard in place, (if removed). Nothing fancy is needed, just perhaps a note of procedure to follow?!


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

That is a good idea, Ken. That sounds like a good habit to get into.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I think every machine needs it's own "safety checklist". Unfortunately we usually create these in hindsight. Maybe we could start a thread and post our checklists for each machine (tablesaw, router, bandsaw etc). And then combine them to create stickies for each machine. These could be invaluable to beginners and some of us who maybe need a refresher now and then.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

CanuckGal said:


> I think every machine needs it's own "safety checklist". Unfortunately we usually create these in hindsight. Maybe we could start a thread and post our checklists for each machine (tablesaw, router, bandsaw etc). And then combine them to create stickies for each machine. These could be invaluable to beginners and some of us who maybe need a refresher now and then.


Hi Deb,

The thing is, every tool does have one. It's in the manual. I do agree that perhaps there should be a simple S.O.P. to help keep safety top priority. I also like your idea of making them stickies.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ken I think I will have some time to create some safety reminders keeping in mind that familiarity breeds contempt.

Some think my shop is too clean, well it will be going to the next level. I say this for me only; when the shop is a mess I tend to get complacent. Can't explain what I mean but I mean something. (Now that's a convoluted thought for ya!!!)


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The hand was operated on today with success. The tendon has been re-connected. So now to heal and begin physical therapy. I have posted pics, not overly complimentary, but probably a pretty good indication on how I feel.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry that smile is a good indicator that things are going to turn out well for you. 
I am glad to see the docs bandaged you up well enough to convince you to let that hand rest.
Glad to hear you are on the mend. :yes4:


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Jerry, I'm with Deb on her post. Now you can work on that Sketch-Up.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Jerry, so good to see you smiling! I am so glad to hear the operation was successful. Heal on buddy!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey guys,

I talked with Jerry last night and he sounded to be in good spirits and high hopes. I feel that this will all end well for him at the end of the day. He wanted me to convey that it is difficult for him to use a computer right now and we may not see as much of him on the forum for a week or so, but he will be thinking of everyone the whole time.

Get well soon Jerry!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Much of what I post may be "pre recorded" as it were,or short and to the point.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jerry

im sure you are in the road to recovery, it will just take a little time. you can work on the sketchup and other things>)

i was confused as to what you meant about prerecorded?? is there a way to do that??


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Cut and paste with some personal thrown in.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Jerry, glad to hear the hand operation was a success. Keep the faith and all will work out. Don't try and rush your recuperation.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm glad to hear it too, Jerry!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was just thinking, it was 4 weeks ago this morning. Life changing things can happen to us all in just a split second. I have been very fortunate, a few scares and I will be on my way.

I was watching the military channel yesterday; it was showing a trauma hospital in Iraq as they were bringing in wounded soldiers. It was just sobering to realize how these young people have had their lives changed so quickly. I do not mean this to begin a discussion on the war, but to remind each of us that are so inclined to remember them and their families’ in prayer if so lead. It was in this vain that I built the flag display case. I think Ken says it best:

"A VETERAN"
"Whether active duty, retired, national guard or reserve - is someone who, at one point in their life, wrote a blank check made payable to "The United States of America", for an amount of "up to and including my life". That is HONOR, and there are way too many people in this country who no longer understand it." -Author Unknown
I hope Ken doesn’t mind my using this quote. Jerry US Navy 1962-1966


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

No argument here, Jerry. That says it all.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Jerry,

I too watch the Military channel all the time. It's one of my favorite channels. 

I have no issues for you or anyone who wishes to use my sig. IMHO, it honors and reminds us of those who have and are serving. :yes4:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well the splint thing comes off in a few hours. I guess I will soon know if the tendon repair has worked. I have a feeling It will still be a while. I know there will always be a reminder in that hand to be safe. I will post after we get home from the doctor.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

My prayers are with you, Jerry...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Best wishes on a full recovery Jerry.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Hope everything goes well, Jerry. You will be back in the shop in no time!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry I hope the repair went well. Still some healing required I imagine.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Jerry,

Did you get good news from the Dr. today? Please bring us up to date.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Jerry,

Keep hanging in there.

If we got Harry back, I am sure you will be back as good as ever.

James


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

*The physical therapy begins*

Saw the doctor yesterday, all looks good, so starting PT. Below is a pic of the “splint” I will be wearing for the next 5-6 weeks. I think my "vacation" from the shop will be a little longer than I at first thought. Looks like my Christmas present will be getting back into the shop with a hand that will be on the way to recovery however and that will be worth it.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Take it slow and easy friend...... all good things come in due time


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Good to hear you will recover Jerry. All good things take time and this is no exception.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW that's a serious splint! Good to see you have some excellent medical care Jerry. You'll be good as new when it's finished.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The reason for the splint is to keep from bending the wrist back that could cause the tendon to tear loose, not good!! 

I have posted a pic. I will tell you I was surprised at how it looked. Maybe seeing this it would help someone to think just one more time before taking a short cut when cutting something. Anyone out there please be careful, it only takes a split second. My hand doctor sees so many of these injuries she thinks TS's should be done away with, I told her if that were the case, so should cars.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jerry

That makes me sick 

But I'm going to print it out (8" x 11" ) and hang it my shop...if that don't do it nothing will .
.
Sometimes good things come out of bad things  and maybe the picture will help others ,,,THINK 1ST.


get well soon bud 

=========



xplorx4 said:


> The reason for the splint is to keep from bending the wrist back that could cause the tendon to tear loose, not good!!
> 
> I have posted a pic. I will tell you I was surprised at how it looked. Maybe seeing this it would help someone to think just one more time before taking a short cut when cutting something. Anyone out there please be careful, it only takes a split second. My hand doctor sees so many of these injuries she thinks TS's should be done away with, I told her if that were the case, so should cars.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry it looks bettter then I expected, that was a nasty opening in the last pic. It seems to be healing well now. But yes like BJ I think I will add your picture to the collection I have started in the shop. One more pause for thought before we fire up power tools is always a good thing.
Sending good healing thoughts your way Jerry. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on printing it as a reminder to be hyper-safe, Jerry..


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

It has been a little over three weeks the thing still looks angry but better. Yes the ring finger has a twist it didn't have before!? Who knows?? At least I still have it!!:happy::dance3:


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Jerry,

Your finger looks far better than before. The best thing is, as you've said, you still have it. Just let nature take it's course.:yes4:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Jerry,

It is looking far better than before and I'm sure that with time, it will turn out well for you. Hang in there and continue to be patient.

Sorry I could not make it over today to meet Bill, but I got devoured by my office schedule which is not unusual for this time of year. 

Maybe we can get together for a short visit after Thanksgiving and LOML loses the honey do list :fie: I keep trying to get her to stop hosting the feast and let one of the kids do it, but OH NO, she won't hear of it. :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry it's good to see the healing process at work! 3 weeks isn't that long, and in that short time it has come a long way. In six months it will be a subtle reminder.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> It has been a little over three weeks the thing still looks angry but better. Yes the ring finger has a twist it didn't have before!? Who knows?? At least I still have it!!:happy::dance3:


Jerry... your hand looks *incredibly* better.. That splint must be doing its job!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes 3 weeks from surgery, 6 weeks since the accident sure glad it is healing so well, I really want to go to it in the shop.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Your finger is healing well for you Jerry and I am very pleased to see it. Hang in there buddy time will pass and before long you will be back making sawdust.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Jerry, that is healing very nicely. As I said before, you are blessed as it could have been worse. I am happy for you.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Patience Jerry. The shop will still be there. Give yourself time to heal completely. You are on the road to recovery and you are still in my prayers.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you all for the encouragement. I guess I am surprised with how well and how fast it has healed. Well like I said thanks to all of you for your support and prayers. This little project with my friend Bill has also been helpful, I have learned a lot just being around him plus he has kept me out of trouble.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Thank you all for the encouragement. I guess I am surprised with how well and how fast it has healed. Well like I said thanks to all of you for your support and prayers. This little project with my friend Bill has also been helpful, I have learned a lot just being around him plus he has kept me out of trouble.


Jerry,

you are much better off than my friend 'stumpy'......VBG
(my brother-in-law lost the end of one finger while dis-coupling a plow blade from a tractor) 

This just goes to prove that no matter how careful we think we are, something can always go wrong.

Tomorrow, offer a special prayer to Joseph the carpenter that you still have a finger.

Our thoughts are with you for a full recovery


James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jerry

Your finger is looking great but I have a question for you if you don't mind,,,on the same hand ,is that a old cut in the palm of your hand,,, looks like a real bad one ..I have one almost the same from a pop bottle that almost took off my little finger..kid thing playing in the warehouse ,climbing over pop cases 

=====



xplorx4 said:


> Thank you all for the encouragement. I guess I am surprised with how well and how fast it has healed. Well like I said thanks to all of you for your support and prayers. This little project with my friend Bill has also been helpful, I have learned a lot just being around him plus he has kept me out of trouble.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Actualy there is no cut in the palm, I think it's, I hate to admit it, I need to loose a few pounds!!! They say anyone will tell you what you want to here, but only a good friend will tell you what you need to here!! Thanks BJ, That is what I need to hear!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

To a palm reader the line I believe BJ is refering to is your "line of fate" and yours crosses your heart line and your life line, and that is supposed to be a good thing


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

this one 

see below,, the 2nd picture is just bit of JC's rework job,when I was 10 or so.

======


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep that's his line of fate


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Must be I don't have one hahahahahahahaha 

http://healing.about.com/od/palmlines/ig/Palm-Lines/Heart-Line.htm
=



CanuckGal said:


> Yep that's his line of fate


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Must be I don't have one hahahahahahahaha
> 
> =



:lol::lol::laugh::laugh::laugh::lol::lol:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

BJ you do have one


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hmmmm, I wonder what it means when the heart line and the fate line kinda join an become one very long line......



> To a palm reader the line I believe BJ is refering to is your "line of fate" and yours crosses your heart line and your life line, and that is supposed to be a good thing


I suppose you can read palms now?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Gee to think all this when all I wanted to do was to show how well the hand was healing and to thank ya'll for your support!!??


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

We're with ya, buddy... :yes4:



xplorx4 said:


> Gee to think all this when all I wanted to do was to show how well the hand was healing and to thank ya'll for your support!!??


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> I suppose you can read palms now?


Actually I read spruce and elm much better.:lol::haha:


----------



## dddavid (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi Jerry,,,,,thank you for putting this post up. As time goes by with no incidence we tend to get too casual with our tools. From one woodworker to another I thank you , I thank you for reminding me that i have gotten to comfortable with my saw. Reaching in to grab that leftover peace while the saw is still on or cutting a rip with only one or two inches of space between my hand and the fence. I have been thinking of covering my blade with a gaurd, as well as getting a splitter. I no longer have to think of doing this, i will not be turning my saw on until these things are placed. Hope you heal quickly and once again thank you for swallowing your pride to help others.

david


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

dddavid said:


> Hi Jerry,,,,,thank you for putting this post up. As time goes by with no incidence we tend to get too casual with our tools. From one woodworker to another I thank you , I thank you for reminding me that i have gotten to comfortable with my saw. Reaching in to grab that leftover peace while the saw is still on or cutting a rip with only one or two inches of space between my hand and the fence. I have been thinking of covering my blade with a gaurd, as well as getting a splitter. I no longer have to think of doing this, i will not be turning my saw on until these things are placed. Hope you heal quickly and once again thank you for swallowing your pride to help others.
> 
> david


Ring finger does NOT like cold!!!!! I will have limited function of the knuckle nearest the nail. I am sure it will take a year or more to get feeling back, if ever. I am pleased that this accident and post will help someone else. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Jerry I hope your recovery exceeds your expectations!

............. and thanks for posting your accident because it is always good to be reminded that it only takes half of a blink of an eye for something bad to happen. By the grace of God when I have made errors I was lucky..... and there have been many.

When I would train someone at work on the table saw I would end the training by saying..... " If you cut your fingers off, I'll wrap up your hand and drive you to the E.R. but you'll have to pick up your own fingers." .........So far there hasn't been any finger pickers.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Marco said:


> Jerry I hope your recovery exceeds your expectations!
> 
> ............. and thanks for posting your accident because it is always good to be reminded that it only takes half of a blink of an eye for something bad to happen. By the grace of God when I have made errors I was lucky..... and there have been many.
> 
> When I would train someone at work on the table saw I would end the training by saying..... " If you cut your fingers off, I'll wrap up your hand and drive you to the E.R. but you'll have to pick up your own fingers." .........So far there hasn't been any finger pickers.


One reason I didn't loose all the fingers is because I always keep the blade just 1/4" or less above the stock. You might want to share that with them also.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I will do that............. 2 years ago we got in 2 SawStop table saws and I thought their claim that there was no way you could cut off a finger using a Sawstop table saw was a joke.............. I went as far as saying there is no way that the blade will drop and stop in a milisecond and all you will get is a scratch on your finger........... just a few months back I saw the video that SawStop has out and well........ I had to eat my words...... it's a have to see to believe thing for me........... here's a link to the video The World’s Leading maker of safe 10-inch Table Saws – SawStop

BTW the only non SawStop table type saw is an old Glue joint machine that has tracks that pull the material to the blade


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Jerry,

Glad to hear that your hand is healing. Give yourself a few yrs before that "feeling" goes away. Nerve damage, just takes time to heal properly.

Marco, if that's the same vid. I've seen in the past, take a real close look at how they did the "set up" for the demo. He does get a "nick" in the skin, he also initiates his finger into the blade at a much slower speed than what would happen in reality. Even the "hot-dog" test proves that. He also dips his hand in cold water and doesn't dry it.... makes ya kinda think about it. Don't get me wrong, if I had the money I'd have one myself but, just the way they're going about it to make a sale. Common sense still says, the same thing would happen as what happened to Jerry, perhaps not as bad but, you'd still end up needing stitches. Nothing is 100% accident proof.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Ken....... no doubt there would be a cut maybe a deep one if your hand was jerked into the blade but hopefully you wouldn't loose a finger. I can't remember the wet hand in the blade with detail..... The only video like that now is the hot dog one............... I believe its $70 bucks everytime you replace the sensor/stop block............ guy at work went through about 5 of them in the first month or two after getting the saw......... some of the problems for triggering the sawstop was a half busted guard that would hit the blade..... wet wood and pebbles in the OSB........ a new guard and shipping the "Crud" cuts to another saw has slowed the problem way down

Oh if I had the money I would have one to, its a good cutting saw


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

It has been one year ago today, about this time. Looks better this morning than it did then. The ring finger is the only one that doesn't have full motion but I'm happy to have it!!!!:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> It has been one year ago today, about this time. Looks better this morning than it did then. The ring finger is the only one that doesn't have full motion but I'm happy to have it!!!!:happy::happy::happy:



Glad to see your sense of humour was not affected.

One can be lucky..


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jerry,

The hand looks great! He human body is an amazing creation, especially in it's ability to heal.

Thanks again for having the courage to share your experience, hopefully it will save someone else an injury.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Jerry as the saying goes time heals all wounds and your hand looks great.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

...and you've done an awesome job getting "back in the saddle" in your shop, Jerry. That's a tough one!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Your hand looks so much better Jerry! You had a very good surgeon. I agree with Jim, your _entire_ recovery has been miraculous! Congrats!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you all for your support, if this whole thing can help someone else than that is a good thing. One of the best ways to learn in through someone else's mistakes, it is a lot less painful to be sure.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Jerry!!! Sorry to hear that, It is a thing that We all must face. To be honest, I don't use mine because it is hard to set up, and it was suggested by a woodwork teacher that I would be a good one to not put it on, Yes! I wish You a speedy recovery. We don't need many reminders like that, Sorry!!!


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

*Which tool is safer ?*



xplorx4 said:


> Well as hard as this is to admit, table saw 1, jerry 0.
> 
> Hmmm, the table saw won.
> 
> ...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

All your points are "duly noted". PM me when you have 10 posts and I will respond to you directly regarding the matter.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Jerry, very glad to see you this far down the road to recovery.


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

dustmaker said:


> I am saddened by this post, but glad to hear you are OK. I will lift you up in prayer for sure.


time heals all wounds (?)


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

xplorx4 said:


> All your points are "duly noted". PM me when you have 10 posts and I will respond to you directly regarding the matter.


thank you.....

romans 8:28


----------



## wleddy (Jan 14, 2011)

xplorx4 said:


> Well as hard as this is to admit, table saw 1, jerry 0. 15 stitches and see the ortho guy next week. wasn’t trying to take a chance, or short cut safety (but I did), didn't feel tired, or in a hurry just reached for the push pad and must not have lifted my hand enough and it got me. Dad always said keep the blade 1/8 or 1/4" out of the wood. I could have lost a lot more. So how was your day?
> 
> It broke the ring finger at the first knuckle. What is strange is that the middle finger was only scratched.
> 
> ...


Very sorry to here about your accident . Its those little momentary blindsides that will get you. I worry that because one has good habits normally we can fall prey to the least out of the norm situations . I supervise dozens novice woodworkers all day at the an art college here in Cleveland and am truly glad we have the SawStop machine in our lab. The close calls of the past have aged me. I am "self taught " in blood knowledge that keeps me ,so far, on high alert for those opportunities to learn the "hard way" students and Pros too often seek out. I like the phrase "Woodworking Rules Are Written in Blood". May I use it for a sign in our shop.


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Try messing up coming in to land a hang glider.........genuinely concentrates your mind somewhat...keep it in mind....never waver your focus...not for a second.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

You may want to edit your post and pull out the nasty word and replace it with ****** most will get it..

==



TheOakDude said:


> Try ****** up coming in to land a hang glider.........genuinely concentrates your mind somewhat...keep it in mind....never waver your focus...not for a second.


----------



## zarpman (Oct 30, 2011)

Jerry, Sorry to hear about your accident. Sometimes situations just happen for some reason. I know I have night mares about my band saw because that saw will show no mercy about taking a finger real quick. My table saw also likes to throw things at me when I am care less and a piece of wood in my gut makes a mark that needs explaining to the wife. God Bless and good luck. zarpman Melbourne, Fl.


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry guys, no offense meant.
Thanks Mark for a fast edit.


----------



## NavyCharles24 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank Goodness I ran across this section. It has reminded me to SLOW DOWN and Read and Understand my Shop Tools.
Thanks for the Posting.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Reminds me of my Gr. 10 woodworking shop instructor running his hand through the planer.
Boy did _that_ ever make an impression on his students!!! (didn't have a pushstick right at hand)
Stuck with _me_ for almost 5 decades...


----------



## Gil454 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi, what is your current status? I tore-up three fingers recently and have had three surgeries with more to come. I will discuss my ordeal seperately, but wondered about your PT routine.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## AaronRC4 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the post, a very good reminder. My router almost got me this morning,stuff happens.

I'm curious, whats your opinion of SawStop at our age? Ca is thinking about mandating the technology.

I had some hand work done this year by a hand Doc. Nothing shop related. Had a tendon problem that she fixed with a simple shot. I asked her how many TS accidents she saw a month. This is in a small town. I was very surprised. Take a guess on how many fingers shes sews up a month due to TS accidents.

As I said this is in a small town and she said about 10-12. People screw up ,some worse then others. If this area sees 10-12 accidents a month I hate to think what it Nationally a year. 

I'm a worry freak and will always find something to worry about including Dust and fingercutteroffermachinas I hope this does not every happen to me. Murphy lives in my basement. Drat.


----------



## R.J. (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's my two cents


----------



## PeterGee (Dec 4, 2012)

Safety is always a very difficult area - although I do realise that it shouldn't be. As someone that had a working woodwork shop for many years, it was always a struggle to get the guys on the shop floor to use safety guards - to the extent that it was a nightly routine to re-fit guards that people had taken off during the course of the working day! Yes, a few years ago now, certainly, but I suspect the same mindset still applies.

During my visits to the USA I was always surprised at the guarding (or not!) of saw blades on table (or dimension) saws. It seemed to be a "badge of courage" to not have any guards at all on something that can take your fingers (hand, even!) off before you can say "ouch". Perhaps things are changing? I certainly hope so - but in the meantime, USE the guards that come with your machines and if you are in the USA, go out and get proper guards fitted on your saws before you find how "cool2 it really is to be minus a few of your digits.

Sorry if you feel this is an attack on anyone or any nation - it isn't meant to be. My intention is only that you be buried with all of your bits still attached and working!


----------



## squarenails woodworking (Nov 26, 2012)

*re one post*

Hello Jerry, first may I express my sympathies regarding your most recent injury. I have not been there personally, however, I know many people who have been including one of my brothers, who removed much of one finger. He considers himself one of the lucky ones. 

I have over 30 years in Occupational Health and Safety as a safety professional and for the last 24 years I have been involved in the education sector. As such, I have investigated many accidents involving students/employees and machinery. Your statistic is not surprising ("table saw 1-Jerry 0") . In all my years doing this job, I have never investigated an accident where the person came out on top and the machine suffered the consequenses. Machines can be repaired, body parts, sometimes not so much !

Most school boards in our province (Ontario) have implemeted complete shop safety programs that include multistep testing even before the students ever get to turm a machine on. If they have an accident or near miss, the student must start at the beginning and demonstrate succesfully to the teacher that they they are competant enough to work on the equipment. Hopefully , it will guide them through the future, should they continue woodworking either as a carreer or as a hobby. It is also hoped that they think of safety as an important part of any job. 

As you know, all it takes is for a single moment in time when we let our guard down 
(pun not intended) and as you know, anything can happen. Besides the physical injury is the psycological injury as well. I have read several studies that show that people seem to loose some of thier confidence after such an incidence and as such, can run a higher risk of re-injury. Please use this opportunity to rerconsider how you do things, start at the beginning, review your safety practices and procedures, make any neccesary changes and don't be afraid to get "back in the saddle" There are many projects left for you to build. 

Not meant to preach, but to support a fellow woodworker...Jim




xplorx4 said:


> Well as hard as this is to admit, table saw 1, jerry 0. 15 stitches and see the ortho guy next week. wasn’t trying to take a chance, or short cut safety (but I did), didn't feel tired, or in a hurry just reached for the push pad and must not have lifted my hand enough and it got me. Dad always said keep the blade 1/8 or 1/4" out of the wood. I could have lost a lot more. So how was your day?
> 
> It broke the ring finger at the first knuckle. What is strange is that the middle finger was only scratched.
> 
> ...


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Ouch George, wishing a speedy recovery. I had a close call too and since then I shudder ever time I turn on my saw and think what happened to me. I never start a cut now without three things: Safety glasses, ear protection and at least one push stick and possible a feather board.

Better have a shot and relax and make sure to clean the wound every day. We don't want infection to set in.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

R.J. said:


> Here's my two cents


Ouch, I have a thumb that looks just like that. Happened several years ago, it is just about a perfect 45 degree angle.


----------

